# Access all areas



## RyeQuattro (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi

I must be dim, I bought a 225,

On a serious note, I am registered on both the forum and the TTOC and still cannot access all areas of the forum.

What do I need to do?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Post in site news or on the ttoc section on here.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email when you paid.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee (Andrew) should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

RyeQuattro, I replied to your first thread from this afternoon, there was no need to start another one!

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=330379


----------

